# Toro S200 electric start



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I picked up an old Toro S200, (model 38130), with electric start. It's complete, the plastic, and even the decal is in pretty good shape for being a 1979. Of course, it's a Tecumseh 2 stroke engine.

I got it up and running, using the rope, and it threw snow, but the starter doesn't work. So, I'm lazy, sorry, but I'd like to get the starter to work too.

Nothing happens when I plug it in and push the start button. I pulled the starter out and unplugged it from the switch and rectifier. I used a set of jumper cables for my motorcycle to connect the motor to a 12 volt battery, and it turned. Not very fast, I'm guessing because it was only 12 volt and not 110, but it turned. I'm going to try to test the switch and rectifier with a continuity light, but mind you, my understanding of things electric amount pretty much to plug this end into that one, flip the switch and the light should come on.

If anybody can give me a bit of guidance to help my poor old s200, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Seems I managed some how to get the electric starter to work. I tested the switch and rectifier, as per the manual, and they seemed to be O.K. Hooked it all back up again and hit the button and the starter motor spun. I put it all back together on the snow thrower, and wa la, it works. Haven't the faintest idea of what I did, but I'm happy.


----------

